# Reconditioning a Lathe - Dealing with the Tailstock Quill



## Mcgyver (Apr 18, 2022)

Man, it is bloody tough making an non-boring video! lol. New respect for the youtube slicksters

Here's some clips on how to re-do a tailstock quill, shooting for a high level of accuracy.  I managed to get it to a tenth or two and I got the fit such that it turns freely but won't drop out if held vertically.  One little part, but with set up, bits and pieces to make it etc was the better part of two weekends. 

Its also the second attempt (all and all it was more like two months not two weeks  ), the first was complicated.....I wasn't happy with the ground finish but was running out of grinding allowance so finished the OD by lapping (diamond, on the lathe), but I don't think I maintained the straightness.  The fit was good, but I couldn't get the collet aligned well (was out 1/2 a thou no matter what I did).  Called the plater, he said yeah, he can plate over the remaining plate that's there.  Ground it clean and took it in.  Apparently NO, you cannot plate over it!  (the remaining plate was about .002", it was too thin and bubbled).  Another trip to the depths of Scarborough, picked it up, ground off all the chrome, then back to plater to drop off for replating.  This video picks up on working it after that.


----------



## Darren (Apr 18, 2022)

Nice work! Subscribed


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Apr 18, 2022)

Enjoyable video Mike, sounds like quite an adventure with the plating.   I went back and watched all your others as well and I also hit that subscribe button waiting for more....


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 19, 2022)

Great video-I'll be checking out your channel regularly...

Wonderful website!


----------

